# Touche inconnue



## 75cgreg (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir à quoi correspond la combinaison de touches ^tab (que j'ai mis en copie d'écran en attache), car je n'arrive pas à l'activer (je fais la touche ^¨ et la touche tab ensemble) pour passer d'un onglet à un autre dans safari...!
Merci d'avance pour votre éclairement...


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juillet 2010)

^ en fait, c'est la touche ctrl (control).


----------



## 75cgreg (19 Juillet 2010)

OK merci !


----------

